# Maple Smoking Wood



## bassman (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there a difference in species of maple and are all suitable for smoking? I know there is silver maple, sugar maple, etc. A local firewood supplier is advertising mixed wood including maple. I would like to get some (maple) to cut up for smoking. Thanks in advance.

Keith


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats A good question and I too would like to know the anwser to that one.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I remember reading somewhere that sugar maple is what you want. silver and red maple are not very desireable for smoking. Not sure where it was I read that but it was recently.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have several varieties of Maple that grow wild right in my own backyard or very nearby. Maple is a hardwood that has a somewhat lighter, more subtle flavor than oak. I have used about every variety around here and have turned out some excellent Pork, Foul and fish. ( Its a little too light for my taste to use by itself on beef). Most times I mix it with either Apple or Cherry for a little more smoke flavor. There is no Maple that I am aware of thet would be unsuitable for cooking, it really just depends on your tastes and the degree of smokiness you are looking for.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a sliver maple in my yard and have used it for smokin, very good with
birds and pork


----------



## glued2it (Jan 12, 2008)

I just used silver maple on ham and canadian bacon. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I guess I'll ask if the supplier can pull out a few blocks of whatever kind of maple it is.  I may have to let it dry more, but I have plenty of other wood to smoke with for now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Keith


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 12, 2008)

Get it, all maple is good for smoken, as most have said, light/subtle flavor. i use it often as my main burning wood and add apple/hickory/skeet for the flavor.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I used maple as my main smoking wood yesterday on meatloaf. I know it is a light smoking taste but I was not impressed. Only used 2-3 chunks for a 3 hr smoke. Maybe I used too little or expected too much. Oh well that is what this smoking game is all about. Learning...learning...learning. It's still great fun, even with the bad days.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 14, 2008)

Always go into something expecting nothing, Then whatever you get......
 is more than you expected! (like marriage)

I know that sounds a little dumb,but  there is allot of truth to it.

I only like to use the maple on pork personally.

good luck on your next smoke!


----------



## oldgrandman (Jan 14, 2008)

I too have heard all kinds of maple are good. I just been stuck on apple (sometimes cherry) for fish and hickory or mesquete(spell?) for other meats. I have yet to try it but, by the sounds of things it'll be my next wood of choice. I got maple just out the door. I think I'll go lop a branch now to dry out, LOL!


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont know if you would taste a difference but I do know that there is a HUGE difference in BTU burn rate. Black or Rock maple and Sugar maple are your hardest maples. 

Silver, red, norway, crimson king are actually "soft" woods in BTU burn rate. With that said, Its safe to say that a silver maple is more pourus than a sugar maple and burns quicker so I would GUESS not releasing as much "flavor", if i can say that.

I grew up planting trees on a family orchard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I know a little about wood. What I am saying is if you put them side by side.


----------

